# Affordable, well made power supply (12VDC)



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-30A-DC-Universal-Regulated-Switching-Power-Supply-/270825417621?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0e73eb95


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

It's better than all of these power supplies.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBNPR&P=ML

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYWH3&P=7

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKLP2&P=7

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWGU7&P=ML


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

Slim Jim said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-30A-DC-Universal-Regulated-Switching-Power-Supply-/270825417621?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0e73eb95


It's got to be better being your not trying to deal with those idiots at Tower Hobbies!!!


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

I just used Tower Hobbies to show the difference in price, that is all.


----------



## Datagamers (Jan 16, 2012)

nitro4294 said:


> It's got to be better being your not trying to deal with those idiots at Tower Hobbies!!!


LOL +1 What this guy said!


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

Have you guys had bad luck with Tower? I have never had a problem with them. Fast shipping is all I have experienced. Maybe I'm lucky? Horror stories are welcome.


----------



## rybred33 (Jan 10, 2007)

Slim Jim said:


> Have you guys had bad luck with Tower? I have never had a problem with them. Fast shipping is all I have experienced. Maybe I'm lucky? Horror stories are welcome.


Me too. I have never had an issue with Tower. Fast, returns were no problem.


----------



## Nottonie (Feb 26, 2011)

I have one of those power supplies they work great. I race every Friday and I run 3 chargers off it. it works flawless every time.


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

Nottonie said:


> I have one of those power supplies they work great. I race every Friday and I run 3 chargers off it. it works flawless every time.


Awesome to hear! I've been using mine for about 3 weeks now. It works great!

There is one thing I would like to mention. Make sure that the RED selector switch (115V/230V) is set to 115V! The unit WILL power up and seem to operate when the selector is set to 230V, but it will not allow your battery charger to function properly (basically you will get low voltage errors).

Cheers


----------

